# Academy Award Party Thread!



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Here's the place to chat during the pre-award and Award show!

Hope to see you here!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Here's the place to chat during the pre-award and Award show!
> 
> Hope to see you here!


I'm a sucker for this event. Already have E!'s coverage on my TV. Flipping back and forth between that and the NASCAR race a few miles west of Hollywood.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I love the clothes.

And I can't wait to see my boss's commercial!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I like the ladies IN the clothes.


----------



## Zoglarfy (Jul 15, 2004)

Is this going to be a thread event or a chatroom event?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Zoglarfy said:


> Is this going to be a thread event or a chatroom event?


What do you think?

I am good either way...your call Zoggy!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I like a thread. That way, I don't miss any comments like I would with an active chat room.


----------



## Zoglarfy (Jul 15, 2004)

Actually, I don't think I'll be able to watch them this year. But in previous years, I think we've had a chatroom for it. That way, we can instantly share our scalding critiques of the more ridiculous getups.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, if you can't be there - we'll stick to the thread, I think.

This way you don't have to be as "focused" to keep up (with either the show or the thread!)


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> I'm a sucker for this event. Already have E!'s coverage on my TV.


I do too. And I'm reminded why I never watch E!.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I love the clothes.
> 
> And I can't wait to see my boss's commercial!


We're going to Tivo it just for that. Early night tonight. Would you be so kind as to give me a time stamp as to when it plays so we can FF to it?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Mr. Soze said:


> We're going to Tivo it just for that. Early night tonight. Would you be so kind as to give me a time stamp as to when it plays so we can FF to it?


Will do!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Can someone please explain to me why Miley Cyrus is presenting an Oscar category? Anyone? No? Thought not. :/


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Can someone please explain to me why Miley Cyrus is presenting an Oscar category? Anyone? No? Thought not. :/


She is a hot property and has a good agent?

That's all I got...


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Can someone please explain to me why Miley Cyrus is presenting an Oscar category? Anyone? No? Thought not. :/


Because she's now a bona fide movie star, what with her concert movie opening at #1 and all.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Man, I love this M&Ms campaign. :up:


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Oh Em Gee?

Oh my God. Textese strikes!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Ooh, Kristen Chenoweth. Me likey.

But, hey, I prefer Olive Snook, so don't be surprised.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

What's with Amy Ryan punching the E! guy 4-5 times?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So who's the lovely redhead with George Clooney?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Hello? /tap tap/ Is this on?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> What's with Amy Ryan punching the E! guy 4-5 times?


They were talking about Clint Eastwood having to teach her how to "movie punch" during a recently completed shoot.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I want to see "Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day."

The lack of closed-captioning is making it difficult for me to understand what they're saying.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> So who's the lovely redhead with George Clooney?


Sarah Larson. She was a contestant on Fear Factor way back when.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Can someone please explain to me why Miley Cyrus is presenting an Oscar category? Anyone? No? Thought not. :/


to get the young girls to watch the show??


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm not sure how to grade Heidi Klum's red gown. Like the sweep, hate the hoodie.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> I'm not sure how to grade Heidi Klum's red gown. Like the sweep, hate the hoodie.


It's Heidi Klum. She is hot.

(I gotta get some scars on my face)


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Kristin Chenoweth -- downright yummy.

But I said that already, didn't I? It bears repeating. So there.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> (I gotta get some scars on my face)


All you need are those, plus a singing voice and a couple million bucks. Yeah, easy-peasy.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I like how the tear in the canopy is right over the E! guy on the red carpet, so that rain is dripping on him. Very appropriate.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Anne Hathaway looked pretty good. I like off-the-shoulder gowns.



Now that they've done a long close-up of her, I have to revise downward -- the eye makeup is too dark. She looks a tad garish.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

And Ryan Seacrest actually scores some AD scoop from Jason Bateman!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Anne Hathaway looked pretty good. I like off-the-shoulder gowns.


she is hawt... but she look a tad pale to me.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I can't believe I am watching this show. I must really be sick!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

OK, I am now starting the pre-show on my Tivo, so I will be caught up soon...


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

What's not to like? Beautiful women decked out to look alluring or amusing. You decide!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow - Anne Hathaway's dress is very....well, it's very.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

/just popping to say hello to everyone - I don't watch but wanted to say hi!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Amy Adams is very... sigh. I wish I was 30 again.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Mmm, I smell something cooking.

Apparently, George Clooney taking Sarah Lawson out tonight is a BIG deal.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> Mmm, I smell something cooking.


Nah, that's just John Travolta's stench.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's time for Bawbwa WaWa....


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Who's the blonde woman with Steve Carrell?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> Who's the blonde woman with Steve Carrell?


That would be his wife Nancy Walls.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Ah, is she known on TV in her own right?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Son of a...

I'm boycotting the Barbara Walters Special now.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> Ah, is she known on TV in her own right?


She's an SNL alumna.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> She's an SNL alumna.


Huh. That must be the five years I didn't watch.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Did someone over-inflate Travolta's head with a bicycle pump or something?

Apparently red is very in this year.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Good Lord, they're interviewing The Rock?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

He's a presentah.

And people went to his last Disney movie, so ABC likes him.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

And why, oh why, is Jessica Alba there?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Good Lord, they're interviewing The Rock?


dude, the Rock has become a big movie star.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I want to know what Ninny thinks of Amy Adams' purse. That thing is wild!

Aww, and she has her action figure from "Enchanted."


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> I want to know what Ninny thinks of Amy Adams' purse. That thing is wild!


dunno.. But I am liking me some Amy Adams right now.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> dunno.. But I am liking me some Amy Adams right now.


Yeah, she's absolutely, well, enchanting.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am watching Babwa Wahwa - I missed the purse....


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I am watching Babwa Wahwa - I missed the purse....


Was the Cyrus piece as gratuitous as I imagine it would be?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Was the Cyrus piece as gratuitous as I imagine it would be?


Yup 

But she is a little kid!

What did you expect?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Yup
> 
> But she is a little kid!
> 
> What did you expect?


Mind posting when the Ellen Page piece starts?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Cameron Diaz's dress doesn't fit. Tee hee.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Laura Linney and Jennifer Garner! Together! Girl on girl... oh, never mind.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> Laura Linney and Jennifer Garner! Together! Girl on girl... oh, never mind.


Yeah, Laura looks amazing.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Keri Russell -- another luscious morsel. She should've been nominated for "Waitress."

Jessica Alba looks ready to pop.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yes, please do keep showing Kristin Chenoweth. I can't get enough Kristin Chenoweth.

No, I'm serious. More K.C., please.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Miley Cyrus, a billionaire? There's a scary proposition.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Mind posting when the Ellen Page piece starts?


What's in it for me?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Keri Russell -- another luscious morsel. She should've been nominated for "Waitress."
> 
> Jessica Alba looks ready to pop.




Kerri is one of my favorites.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Miley Cyrus, a billionaire? There's a scary proposition.


Look what all that money's done for the Olsen twins.

Be afraid, Miley. Be very afraid.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

that Gary Busey thing with Ryan Seacrest was really bizzare.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The look on Jennifer Garner's face when Gary Busey embraced her... priceless.

This whole trend of off-the-shoulder and strapless gowns? The best! :up:


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

why is Keri being shown on the inset ?? FULL SCREEN with her!!

Please??


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Interesting wardrobe choice by Marion Cotillard.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I liked Marion Cotillard in "A Good Year" (with Russell Crowe).


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Kev - I think the Ellen Page interview is coming up after this commercial

And I have to see this movie - I loved the book!!!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL, Keri Russell gets put on the spot.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Kid, if you don't know math, you won't have a shot at Keri Russell. Good enough for you?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

This movie "10,000 B.C." looks like a big bowl of cheesefest.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Kev - it's on!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Kev - I think the Ellen Page interview is coming up after this commercial
> 
> And I have to see this movie - I loved the book!!!


What book is that?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

The Other Boleyn Girl.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Ouch, can't help but feel embarrassed for Ellen Page right now.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Ouch, can't help but feel embarrassed for Ellen Page right now.


LOL


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Natalie Portman! Scarlett Johanssen! Sisters! Rivals! Corsets!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Tilda Swinton couldn't make it, so they got Clay Aiken to fill in for her?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I think Cameron Diaz is adorable. I liked her in "The Holiday."


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Who is Paul Dano?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Kev - she is adorable!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> The Other Boleyn Girl.


Ah. Yeah, the long trailer looked pretty interesting.

While we're on the subject, Ninny, check out _The Tudors_ if you haven't yet. Jonathan Rhys-Meyers is fantastic in it.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Another dark brown gown for Hillary Swank. Must be her favorite color.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Ah. Yeah, the long trailer looked pretty interesting.
> 
> While we're on the subject, Ninny, check out _The Tudors_ if you haven't yet. Jonathan Rhys-Meyers is fantastic in it.


I already saw season 1, and season 2 starts soon - I loved it!

Historical dramas are my favorites (for books and movies). :up:


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Is that Colin Farrell's mum with him? She's pretty good-looking.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I still can't get past the fact that Norbit scored a nomination.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

An OSCAR nomination? For what, pray tell?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> An OSCAR nomination? For what, pray tell?


Makeup, I think. It's understandable, but a film on that level of suckage should NOT be getting nominated for an Oscar. And when you consider that its one nomination was more than so many other great ones got this year, bleh. Just, bleh.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

There, there! Ninny, did you see Amy Adams' purse? It's like a gold eagle ornament with a wafer-thin mesh bag attached.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Makeup, I think. It's understandable, but a film on that level of suckage should NOT be getting nominated for an Oscar. And when you consider that its one nomination was more than so many other great ones got this year, bleh. Just, bleh.


It was nominated, more appropriately, for a number of Razzie awards.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Harrison and Calista -- still odd, still together. Hey, if it's working for them, why am I to argue?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh wow, Hillary Swank practices krav maga. Did not know that.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Seriously, what is it with the profusion of red gowns?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Oh wow, Hillary Swank practices krav maga. Did not know that.


I think krav maga is the hot martial arts du jour in H'wood.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm hoping that Viggo's beard is for an upcoming role.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Oh wow, Hillary Swank practices krav maga. Did not know that.


Did I tell you I met her?

During Fashion Week I was introduced to her - it was pretty cool! She came up to our office to see my big boss, whom I happened to be in a meeting with when she showed up.

Hillary was very nice and very gracious - and very sick with a bad cold!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Katherine Heigl looks great in red.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Did I tell you I met her?
> 
> During Fashion Week I was introduced to her - it was pretty cool! She came up to our office to see my big boss, whom I happened to be in a meeting with when she showed up.
> 
> Hillary was very nice and very gracious - and very sick with a bad cold!


I recall reading that, yeah. 

So how's _Casino Nation_ coming along?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Katherine Heigl looks great in *anything*.


FYP. 

And wow, Jamie Lee Curtis shilling for Activia.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> I recall reading that, yeah.
> 
> So how's _Casino Nation_ coming along?


They will be broadcast in 2009 - which means they can do the world premiere at either Sundance or Cannes next year.

I am pushing for Cannes - but I will go to either (and maybe both!).


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> FYP.
> 
> And wow, Jamie Lee Curtis shilling for Activia.


I'm still annoyed at T-mobile dumping Jamie Lee as the spokesperson in favor of Catherine Zeta-Jones.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Time to switch to ABC's red carpet coverage...


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

You are all getting started early. I'll pick up the red carpet highlights sometime after 8 when the nerdlet starts getting ready for bed.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

OK, that was a complete waste of an hour.

Babwa has gotten worse over the years. Any bite she used to have is completely gone...


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> They will be broadcast in 2009 - which means they can do the world premiere at either Sundance or Cannes next year.
> 
> I am pushing for Cannes - but I will go to either (and maybe both!).


Nice. I've resolved to go to Sundance next year if it kills me.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So, um, is Cate Blanchett pregnant?

Renee Zellweger definitely is NOT pregnant. Holy six-pack, Batman!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Nice. I've resolved to go to Sundance next year if it kills me.


I may be there, too! :up:


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> I'm still annoyed at T-mobile dumping Jamie Lee as the spokesperson in favor of Catherine Zeta-Jones.


I watched A Fish Called Wanda twice this week. The second time with a boring John Cleese commentary.

Who thought Cleese could be boring?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

time to go to ABC


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Kinda OT, but I saw _Hard Candy_ last night (Ellen Page's big break). That was some creepy stuff. Anyone seen it?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Kinda OT, but I saw _Hard Candy_ last night (Ellen Page's big break). That was some creepy stuff. Anyone seen it?


Nope.

But now we have Rege!!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

It's WEEEGIS!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

George Clooney is still extremely HAWT!!!!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yes, George was cheated of an Oscar nom for "Batman and Robin."


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh that dress is beautiful!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> George Clooney is still extremely HAWT!!!!


I was just going to post how there was little chat about the men.

George Clooney is consistently one of the best dressed men on awards night.. He really does it right.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Marion carries off that mermaid gown very nicely.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I want a scaling knife...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

eddyj said:


> I want a scaling knife...


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Nothing wrong with Laura Linney's little black gown. I wonder if she's having trouble breathing in it.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's navy.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*sigh* Not again...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Regis is an ass.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I missed it! What did he do?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I missed it too, somehow.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

15 minutes, people!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm definitely a fan of this strapless gown trend.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

It was a general comment.

He yells.

He screams.

He talks too much, and doesn't listen.

Lousy interviewer.

Annoying man.

Ass.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> It was a general comment.
> 
> He yells.
> 
> ...


But is he yucky?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

OK, Daniel Day Lewis is HAWT!!!

Big time Hawt.

SUPER HAWT!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Why are they interviewing Cameron Diaz? Seriously.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

That must be why they keep casting him in movies.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Why are they interviewing Cameron Diaz? Seriously.


And that dress is NOT good.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Cameron is a cutie.

Amy Adams is even cuter. That is a dark green gown, right?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Yay, Amy Adams HD goodness.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Amy Adams dress is great.

Awesome color.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So, why is Reege interviewing his momma?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Gah, my eyes are blinded by the yellow!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Sarah needs a good bra.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh, shut up Regis.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

It's TiVaholic on the red carpet!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> It's TiVaholic on the red carpet!


LOL :up:


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

That Orbitz commercial pretty much sums up the reaction women have to my mentioning TCF. Must be an online community thing.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

More Kristin Chenoweth, please! Thank you.

Um, did Penelope Cruz do something to her face? She looks different.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Ellen Page does not look anywhere close to 21.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Hillary Swank looks SO much taller on screen!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

How tall is she in real life?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Regis is an ASS!!!!!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

ONE FALSE MOVE, AND WE'RE DEAD!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

So far the highlights are Kristen, Anne, Katherine H and Hilary S. All yummy. I'd add Jennifer Garner is she knew how to brush her hair. Between her and Cameron for worst hair style.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Oh, for the love of God, Regis, SHUT UP.

Even Joan Rivers would be preferable... no, she wouldn't. But still.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Regis is an ASS!!!!!


So, how do you really feel?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> So far the highlights are Kristen, Anne, Katherine H and Hilary S. All yummy. I'd add Jennifer Garner is she knew how to brush her hair. Between her and Cameron for worst hair style.


You left out Amy Adams. But we'll forgive you.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Oh, for the love of God, Regis, SHUT UP.
> 
> Even Joan Rivers would be preferable... no, she wouldn't. But still.


Being a bootlicking toady and a sycophant is a thankless job.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I hope the show is better than the red carpet part. 

It sucked.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> You left out Amy Adams. But we'll forgive you.


I'm running behind live. I just saw her. Me loves green.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

We now interrupt our coverage for this commercial endorsement:

I like Cherry Chocolate Diet Dr Pepper.

That is all. Thank you.

We now return you to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

And there's Nicholson with his typical d-bag look.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Go away Regis.

Go away and never come back.

Please.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> And there's Nicholson with his typical d-bag look.


But he DID mock Regis.

He gets points for that!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Who would you prefer, Ninny? Ryan Seacrest?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> Who would you prefer, Ninny? Ryan Seacrest?


Actually, yeah.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Ninny sure doesn't like Regis.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Regis is an ASS!!!!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Whee, here we go!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Doesn't the host usually take part in the intro video? That was rather cheesy.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So, what can the Governator and Brown do for you?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Doesn't the host usually take part in the intro video? That was rather cheesy.


Sucky.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Ninny, you are a tough crowd.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Ooh, there goes John Stewart's last chance to get on a Vanity Fair cover.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

I really like that Ellen Page. She's smart AND a cutie.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Dorothy Hamill's wedge cut. Heh.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> I really like that Ellen Page. She's smart AND a cutie.


And very real - not all "Hollywood"


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Good one.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

"Too often, the Academy ignores movies that aren't good."

 :up:


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Boy, the cameramen are really hot for Sarah Lawson.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> "Too often, the Academy ignores movies that aren't good."
> 
> :up:


hey, they gave a nod to Norbit..


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

"I hope you're enjoying the pay cut." Heh.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Oh, no, he din't! Stripper names!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

We cannot let the audience win!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Ooh, that sunk like a stone.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Uh oh, he might be right about the asteroid.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Good monologue!!! :up:


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Get your hair out of your face!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yeah, the hair ruins an otherwise very nice look.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Wow. She would look soooo elegant if not for her hair hanging in her face.

OMG. I've turned into my mother.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

And I'm 1 for 1. When in doubt, go with medieval. :up:


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> Wow. She would look soooo elegant if not for her hair hanging in her face.
> 
> OMG. I've turned into my mother.


See my comment above yours - GMTA!!!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Reminds me of Edna Mode.


----------



## Pablo (Feb 1, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Reminds me of Edna Mode.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

here come the commercials


let's see if they are better than the ones from the Superbowl.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I want to see my boss!!!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I really like the line drawing animation in the GMC Yukon commercial.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Cutie Hottie Alert!


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Ninny, is your boss there????


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

George Clooney is your boss????????


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> Ninny, is your boss there????


She will be featured in a commercial premiering tonight!


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Which commercial? What does she look like? I wanna see your boss!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Oscar's Cheesiest Moments. ROFL.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

And here's the first montage. A pretty good one, I must say.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

I think it's cute.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

QueenBee said:


> Wow. She would look soooo elegant if not for her hair hanging in her face.
> 
> OMG. I've turned into my mother.


Still, gives a whole new twist to MIL?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I will alert you.

And I loved that montage!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Well, I never said I didn't like Mac 'n Cheesy.

Good good iPod joke there -- "you have to see it in the wide screen."


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Oh, yeah, that's right, they did Get Smart together.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

That dress is scary.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Maybe without the lei?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Did he just say sh*t?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> Maybe without the lei?


That could only help...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> And I'm 1 for 1. When in doubt, go with medieval. :up:


Not to be fussy but the middle ages ended in 1500, isn't she too late?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Did he just say sh*t?


He did. Guess they're not up on that five second delay tonight.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The rat wins!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Can we see an award where a star wins, please?


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Were there only 3 cartoons made this year?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

2 for 2!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes, wrap it up.

You are totally uninteresting.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

"The perfect training for the movie business." Good one, Brad.

Really should've won an Oscar for "The Iron Giant." But I'm not bitter. No, not at all. 


Brad Bird is a god. A golden god.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

This dress is lovely!

She looks great.

Hair, makeup, dress - everything.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Katherine Heigl is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

I love the way they're wearing dresses that "flow" when they walk.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yes, no lei for Katherine.

I've always been in favor of sleek, flowing lines for gowns. No frou-frou stuff.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

too much forehead makeup.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Katherine Heigl is drop dead gorgeous.


She looks elegant like old-time hollywood.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

I'd like to see that movie.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

QueenBee said:


> I'd like to see that movie.


It's quite excellent.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

"I have a lot of people to thank."

{music plays}

"Thank you."


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So can Amy Adams actually sing, or just lip-synch to Marni Nixon? 

Somehow, it's not the same without the animated roaches and rats.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

If she's lip synching, it's a damn good job. I think it's live.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> If she's lip synching, it's a damn good job. I think it's live.


I think so too. she seemed to be singing for real.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

They nominated this for Best Song? Really? It's cute but it's not a Best Song.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> They nominated this for Best Song? Really? It's cute but it's not a Best Song.


There's been a decided lack of original songs to nominate in recent years. Myself, I'm looking forward to "Falling Slowly" from _Once_.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> They nominated this for Best Song? Really? It's cute but it's not a Best Song.


Lest we not forget the great opus "It's hard out there for a pimp"


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

That eye commercial is creepy.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Bee - I am using Catalyst as we watch - I love it!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yes, it was seriously creepy. I'm going to go cut up my MasterCard now before it turns me into a zombie.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

I'm gonna have to buy that. I ripped 2 of my DVDs and put them on my Touch. It worked great.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Meeeee-OW!

How's that for catty, Mr. Stewart?


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Is the Rock's tux spandex?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Why is this guy here?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Dwayne Johnson was eight years old when Raiders of the Lost Ark came out?

Now I feel REALLY old.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Why is this guy here?


People paid to see "The Game Plan," and he's pretty much a special effect himself.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

The Golden Compass got that? Really?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> The Golden Compass got that? Really?


Did you miss one?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Oh, Lord, Regis told them to do that.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> So can Amy Adams actually sing, or just lip-synch to Marni Nixon?
> 
> Somehow, it's not the same without the animated roaches and rats.


Amy sings well but Marni Nixon would be much better. Of course, she's 78 so who knows.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Did you miss one?


I did.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

This dress is bad.

Very, very bad.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

They sat Calista Flockhart next to Cameron Diaz.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Do none of these women own a comb?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> Do none of these women own a comb?


Or a stylist????


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Ah, there we go. Back to my winning ways.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I think the Screen Stylists Guild is on strike.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

It's hard reading this thread 38 minutes behind. I should catch up in an hour or two.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh wait - she's pregnant.

I take some of that back. It's still an ugly dress, though...


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Finally! An ACTING award!

But first some cheeseball montage.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Ah, the moment when Cuba Gooding Jr.'s career went down the tubes.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

That dress is not at all flattering. Yikes.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's Jen Hudson! 

I like the montages!!!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay, let's get Javier Bardem's win out of the way.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> That dress is not at all flattering. Yikes.


Wow. I was just clicking to type those EXACT words.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Scully is here, meowing at Jennifer Hudson. Well, they're both wearing a lot of white.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Most obvious Oscar win ever.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Neener calls it! :up:

And no, "Gandhi" was the most obvious win ever.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Jennifer Hudson needs to fire her stylist...YIKES!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Who?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Ah, the moment when Cuba Gooding Jr.'s career went down the tubes.


True, but the obit will still start out. "Oscar Winner Cuba Gooding died"


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Jennifer Hudson needs to fire her stylist...YIKES!


I thought we established that they were on strike?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

No it will start out, "Daddy Day Camp and Snow Dogs Star Cuba Gooding Jr. Dies"


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I want to see that stupid commercial already!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Who?


last year's Oscar winner Jennifer Hudson? (also was an American Idol finalist)


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I want to see that stupid commercial already!


Me, too. Cause I'm ready to turn the computer off and watch the rest in bed.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

"Oscar's Salute to Binoculars and Periscopes." Heh.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> I want to see that stupid commercial already!


Who exactly do you work for? Need to know what I'm looking for....


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mmmmmmmmmmm Kerri Russell


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Keri Russell should've been nominated for "Waitress." 

"August Rush" was mush.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Now SHE has a stylist. Or good taste. Or a comb. Or something.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, that guy's 11? He has not aged well.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yes, Keri is loverly.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> last year's Oscar winner Jennifer Hudson? (also was an American Idol finalist)


I was talking about BSA guy.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

We should start an in-thread pool: how long will they run tonight?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> We should start an in-thread pool: how long will they run tonight?


not as long as the NASCAR race out in Fontana.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

What Oscar was Owen Wilson nominated for?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Holy crap, I actually got that one.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Cheese-eating surrender pickpockets!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Who exactly do you work for? Need to know what I'm looking for....


It's an American Express commercial...


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> What Oscar was Owen Wilson nominated for?


A screenplay Oscar for _The Royal Tenenbaums_ in 2002.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Cheese-eating surrender pickpockets!


it always goes to the French when it can.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Peowolf wins!


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

I don't enjoy the non-human presenters.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> I don't enjoy the non-human presenters.


Me either.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> I don't enjoy the non-human presenters.


Yeah, I don't like the French either.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Come on, Cate Blanchett!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Whoopsie. No good, Neener.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

WOW. The first shock of the night right there.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow, that is a BAD dress!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

And accepting the award for Ms. Swinton is... Clay Aiken!


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

No. No. Don't go to the Oscars looking like that.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Her hair. No. No. No.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

weird. one arm bare. the other in a long, baggy sleeve.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

She was a trainwreck.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Scully hissed at that dress.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

She actually looked ill.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

That's what happens when you let Bruce Villanch dress you instead of writing a monologue for you.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> She actually looked ill.


She looked like she just woke up.

And was in her robe.

And hadn't brushed her hair.

Or put on makeup.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Wow, that is a BAD dress!


Looks like she sewed the hotel sheet together and wore them! Good god that's ugly.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

If I get to go next year, I promise I will wear a pretty dress!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

She mentioned the Bat nipples so all is forgiven.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

I look better than that right now. And I'm wearing jeans and an old sweater. AND my hair is a mess.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> If I get to go next year, I promise I will wear a pretty dress!


Were you planning on streaking through the red carpet interviews to get on camera?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes, but Bee - you are Hawt! :up:


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Were you planning on streaking through the red carpet interviews to get on camera?


I won't need to - if I go I will be escorting a nominee! :up:


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Yes, but Bee - you are Hawt! :up:


So true.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Now Jessica Alba -- she looks a bit better. And somebody with a modium of skill did her hair.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Those feathers are ugly.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I'll admit I'm far from handsome, but Tilda Swinton is one ugly chick.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

She's gorgeous. I don't like the feathers on her dress, though.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

LOL, Ninny. We do seem to think alike.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> LOL, Ninny. We do seem to think alike.


Scary, isn't it!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Now Jessica Alba -- she looks a bit better. And somebody with a modium of skill did her hair.


someone with diarrhea?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Josh Brolin gave off a very strong Patrick Swayze vibe there. I think it's the spit curl.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Figaro said:


> someone with diarrhea?


This made me LOL...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Now Jessica Alba -- she looks a bit better. And somebody with a modium of skill did her hair.


There were some very lucky geeks at those awards..... Many people remained seated when they won....


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Someday Jack Nicholson is going to pack a gun to the Oscars -- and shoot the presenter who gets on his last nerve.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

The Coens get their first of the evening :up:


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I love the Coen brothers!


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

I've been afraid of Jack Nicholson ever since he was in The Shining.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I went to High School with Scott Rudin! LOL!!!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Heck, I've been afraid of Jack Nicholson since Five Easy Pieces.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

President Sid Goniff? 

That's a Yiddish joke.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, the academy actually put forth a lighthearted spiel this year. :up:

"I always thought it was superdelegates."


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Kev - your girlfriend!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The AWESOME variety. Oh Gawd.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

At least Miley didn't flub her lines.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> I love the Coen brothers!


How can two writer's have no idea what to say? Some huge irony there.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Kev - your girlfriend!


Miley Cyrus?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Oooh, Kristin!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> The AWESOME variety. Oh Gawd.


Don't blame her...those are actually scripted lines.

/vomit


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> How can two writer's have no idea what to say? Some huge irony there.


They've never flourished in the spotlight, incidentally. It's been that way for years.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

This is cute - but an Oscar winner?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I love me some Olive Snook.

But Ninny is right -- this is not a Best Song. By any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

I'll bet she was awesome in Wicked.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> This is cute - but an Oscar winner?


winner?? we'll see. But it is a nominee..


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> winner?? we'll see. But it is a nominee..


My point is, it is not good enough....


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm surprised...they're actually moving this along with remarkable efficiency.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Oooh - AMEX.

Maybe the commercial will come on soon!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> My point is, it is not good enough....


And Eminem was when it won?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> My point is, it is not good enough....


only one ever is.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

How does Miley Cyrus handle being a presenter better than Katherine Heigl?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jami said:


> How does Miley Cyrus handle being a presenter better than Katherine Heigl?


She give live concerts in front of thousands of screaming people?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Here it is!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

jami said:


> How does Miley Cyrus handle being a presenter better than Katherine Heigl?


more experience on a live stage in front of a live audience??


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Sheryl, is this it?

Edit: guess it is!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Those are girls I work with!!!!

And our office!!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Here it is!


wow.. neat!!


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Cool. Was that lady your boss?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

They showed one of my dresses - I am SO excited!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> Cool. Was that lady your boss?


Yup!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> They showed one of my dresses - I am SO excited!


yay for Ninny!!!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Who are these guys?


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Wow. I sort of know somebody who had a dress appear on tv.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> Wow. I sort of know somebody who had a dress appear on tv.


LOL!

You know me! You DRANK with me!!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Who are these guys?


Seth Rogan is one of them.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

So who are these guys?

Anyone?

Bueller?


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> LOL!
> 
> You know me! You DRANK with me!!!


I DANCED with you.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The short one acted in Superbad. The tall one wrote and directed it (I think).


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Who are these guys?


Seth Rogen and Jonah Hill, of _Knocked Up_ and _Superbad_ fame.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Again with the hair.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> I DANCED with you.


That must have been after the drinking...

 

Let's do the Time Warp again!!!!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> Again with the hair.


I am tossing my brush - apparently anything messy goes....


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Ok. I'm watching the rest in bed. It's been fun. Night, all.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

Yay Ninny!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Night Bee!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Niters QB!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

OK, guys, enough with the Halle Berry.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Night, Bee.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Those are girls I work with!!!!
> 
> And our office!!!


HFC, I had no idea THAT was who you worked for ! Damn, I'm a hetero male and even *I* know who she is! Way cool.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

It is my dream job.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> They showed one of my dresses - I am SO excited!


Which one? I'm recording...


----------



## Zoglarfy (Jul 15, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> That must have been after the drinking...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do the Time Warp again!!!!


Or the Furniture Mover. 

Man, I'm so bummed I'm missing the show this year! I have to live vicariously through you guys.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Give all the noise-making awards to Bourne!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Which one? I'm recording...


You would never find it if I tried to explain!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Major category time...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Major category time...


I am surprised - it is early! :up:


----------



## craftassistant (Oct 19, 2006)

very cool..so which dress was yours? 

lots of flowing stuff going on in that commerical


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> You would never find it if I tried to explain!


 Very exciting though!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> HFC, I had no idea THAT was who you worked for ! Damn, I'm a hetero male and even *I* know who she is! Way cool.


I didn't recognize her on sight, but I certainly DID recognize the name.  It's cool that is who Ninny works for.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Cate looked a bit uncomfortable at that scene.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats to Marion Cotillard for an awesome (and slightly surprising) win.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Guess they thought Ellen Page was just playing herself.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Wii Tennis.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Oooh - Yummy.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

OK, THAT was funny.

Oh, and THAT, too.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Yay, it's "Falling Slowly" time!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

OK, I rented Once from Netflix.

I didn't like it....


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> OK, I rented Once from Netflix.
> 
> I didn't like it....


It's like I don't even KNOW you any more.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmmmm, sounded like Glen Hansard flubbed a line there.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

And he made some money from the movie - why not buy a new guitar?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow - I have seen almost all of those movies!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

that girl needs a sammich.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Pretty dress - bad hair.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Geez, Bourne is cleaning up tonight.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

It was a good movie!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Bourne Ultimatum picking up a lot of technical awards tonight.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Nicole Kidman always looks great.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Beautiful girl, beautiful dress, great hair, but what the hell was she thinking with the jewelry?


----------



## deaklet (Feb 15, 2003)

Jennifer Hudson's breasts looked like they were placed in a sandwich press and served on the platter disposed on that belt thing. And she was a horrid presenter. Ugh.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Nicole Kidman always looks great.


When she is a red head.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Beautiful girl, beautiful dress, great hair, but what the hell was she thinking with the jewelry?


Are you kidding?

I want that necklace!!!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

She must've fallen on the way out to the podium. Because no stylist would let her wear jewelry that askew.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

deaklet said:


> Jennifer Hudson's breasts looked like they were placed in a sandwich press and served on the platter disposed on that belt thing. And she was a horrid presenter. Ugh.


She *was* horrid. Seriously.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Wow. All that for a set designer. Nice to see some of the people backstage getting the props.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Things were moving along nicely - now starting to drag again....


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> I want that necklace!!!


Really? Well, in a nutshell that's why you work in design and I'm an engineer.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Ohhhhhh, my new car!!!!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

What is with the feathers????

Yuck!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

ughh... Foreign Film. My least favorite category.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Seriously, did they nominate every song in "Enchanted" for the Oscar?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Meh, it's just like the Dreamgirls infatuation of last year.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Seriously, did they nominate every song in "Enchanted" for the Oscar?


seems like it. They have three tonight.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Who is this singing? Should I know him?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jeebus who is captain raspy? Get a cough drop man.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Oh, looky, they found reasonable facsimiles to stand in for Patrick and Amy.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

He is pretty bad.....


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Well at least women aren't the only ones with bad hair. Dude, it's the Oscars, get a freakin haircut and a comb!

And yes, the guy can't carry a tune in a bucket!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah, that was not good.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

What is this movie about, anyway?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow - John lost some weight - he looks HAWT! :up:


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Wow - John lost some weight - he looks HAWT! :up:


What is that on his head?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Kevin is happy


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

YES! You go, _Once_!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

And once again the choose the worst of the five songs!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> And once again the choose the worst of the five songs!


Agreed.

And he needs to rent a tux next time - he looks like a slob....


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

But, but -- he's an _artiste._


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

There you go, suck it Enchanted, no Oscar for you!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

OK, THAT was funny, with Travolta running in and taking the keys.

Should only take him 35,000 seconds to fly it home.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> And he needs to rent a tux next time - he looks like a slob....


So did Colin Ferrill but you thought he was Hawt.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

There's Diane again.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> There's Diane again.


I know!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Figaro said:


> So did Colin Ferrill but you thought he was Hawt.


He was wearing a tux.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> OK, THAT was funny, with Travolta running in and taking the keys.
> 
> Should only take him 35,000 seconds to fly it home.


Funny but stupid. Everyone knows a 707 won't fit on Labrea. Wingspan way to wide. Now, if they said his G5 was double parked, that might be funny!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> There's Diane again.


Now that's hawt. Swoon.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> He was wearing a tux.


But he hasn't washed or combed his hair in a month. Be fair and spread the love


----------



## hmeister (Feb 9, 2008)

Graymalkin said:


> So who's the lovely redhead with George Clooney?


Sarah Larsen - Cloony's Girl Friend...


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I must say, Stewart's doing better his second time around.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

It is a nice commercial.

They were in our office ALL DAY for the few seconds you see there.

The outside stuff was at her weekend house.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

Yeah, I don't watch the Oscers but it was cool to see Ninny's boss.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Figaro said:


> But he hasn't washed or combed his hair in a month. Be fair and spread the love


Not true - it was clean and combed - just long.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

That's great that they let her come back after the screwed her over.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Not true - it was clean and combed - just long.


Twas dirty as the day is long.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Twas dirty as the day is long.


Pshaw...


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Let's see if Roger Deakins finally gets one.

EDIT: Ooh, he's gotta be pissed.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I like how that microphone rises from the floor. Very sleek and elegant.


----------



## hmeister (Feb 9, 2008)

Jeeez I love this girl but please do you hair (Cameron)


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Let's see if Roger Deakins finally gets one.


He has 2 chances...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Any idea how we're doing on time? I need to hit the sack and I need to pad the ending...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

No sold.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I padded an hour - that should do it...no?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

hmeister said:


> Jeeez I love this girl but please do you hair (Cameron)


Didn't you hear? The Screen Stylists Guild is on strike. Their moms all had to do their hair for them.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

hmeister said:


> Jeeez I love this girl but please do you hair (Cameron)


This has been a theme with a lot of the women tonight...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> I padded an hour - that should do it...no?


I hope so.

Oh no, here's the dead montage.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Nothing askew with Hilary Swank's hairdo.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Damn, I always tear up at In Memoriam.


----------



## hmeister (Feb 9, 2008)

Graymalkin said:


> Didn't you hear? The Screen Stylists Guild is on strike. Their moms all had to do their hair for them.


ROF...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

This always gets me...


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I hope so.
> 
> Oh no, here's the dead montage.


Or as George Romero calls it, "Montage of the Living Dead."


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

You knew Heath Ledger would be last...


----------



## craftassistant (Oct 19, 2006)

I forgot some of those people had passed away. That took awhile to go to commerical interesting


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> You knew Heath Ledger would be last...


Well, it _is_ chronological.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Since when did they show Agents?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Nothing askew with Hilary Swank's hairdo.


I hereby volunteer to askew her hairdo. Chat is such a dork!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Well, it _is_ chronological.


Not usually.

They usually show the most popular people at the end.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Can they just do Best Actor so I can go to bed already?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

G'night, I have to be up at 5:45. I'll watch a bit more from bed then sleepy time.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

She is beautiful - and I LOVE her dress.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> G'night, I have to be up at 5:45. I'll watch a bit more from bed then sleepy time.


I get up at 5AM! I'm still here!!!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Amy Adams is adorable. And hawt.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Crap, was hoping Atonement would leave empty handed.


----------



## deaklet (Feb 15, 2003)

The podium's mic is picking up every finger tap from the presenters. Bad sound engineering. Bad, bad.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Crap, was hoping Atonement would leave empty handed.


Why? Is it bad?

And how was Kite Runner as a film? I loved the book...


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I get up at 5AM! I'm still here!!!


You are clearly overeager and have too much time on your hands


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Figaro said:


> You are clearly overeager and have too much time on your hands


Excellent!  :up:


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Why? Is it bad?


I personally thought the whole experience was horrendous, but others have vehemently disagreed. 



> And how was Kite Runner as a film? I loved the book...


I was quite disappointed, to be honest. The whole thing felt far too rushed (even though it was over two hours long).


----------



## hmeister (Feb 9, 2008)

Toms hair is less or his face is bigger??!!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Less hair.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Less hair.


I've been told this happens a lot to men.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Wouldn't be an Oscars ceremony without some politics.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> I was quite disappointed, to be honest. The whole thing felt far too rushed (even though it was over two hours long).


I liked Kite Runner. I know nothing about the book and I just went and watched the movie on a whim. I liked it just fine.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

stalemate said:


> I liked Kite Runner. I know nothing about the book and I just went and watched the movie on a whim. I liked it just fine.


The book is just amazing.

Really incredible.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, wasn't expecting a _Sicko_ loss.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I love the documentary category. Always interesting stuff.

Maybe in a year or so...


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

hmeister said:


> Toms hair is less or his face is bigger??!!


He's no Robert Langdon. Thank God.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Wouldn't be an Oscars ceremony without some politics.


At least it wasn't Michael Moore.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I love the documentary category. Always interesting stuff.
> 
> Maybe in a year or so...


You'll have to try to smuggle me in.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Why am I still awake?!?!?

Give the best actor already!!!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> You'll have to try to smuggle me in.


I will seriously be in heaven if things work out...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Why am I still awake?!?!?
> 
> Give the best actor already!!!


what? you can't stick around to best picture??


----------



## hmeister (Feb 9, 2008)

nyny523 said:


> I love the documentary category. Always interesting stuff.
> 
> Maybe in a year or so...


Yes.... Now I would like to see this...
This documentary looks interesting...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> what? you can't stick around to best picture??


Dude.

I have to get up at 5!!!!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Why am I still awake?!?!?
> 
> Give the best actor already!!!


Daniel Day-Lewis.

There, you can go to bed.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Daniel Day-Lewis.
> 
> There, you can go to bed.


But he's so cute.

I wanna see.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Harrison is getting old - but he still looks Hawt!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Let's go, Diablo Cody...

Yay!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> But he's so cute.
> 
> I wanna see.


Another guy with sloppy hair. I am picking up a theme here.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

wow.. cool. I guess the L.A. cliche pays off.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Another guy with sloppy hair. I am picking up a theme here.


Actually, it's the accent...


----------



## hmeister (Feb 9, 2008)

Factoid: Cody was a stripper before a writer...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

hmeister said:


> Factoid: Cody was a stripper before a writer...


Why are you posting everything twice?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

hmeister said:


> Factoid: Cody was a stripper before a writer...


Yes, they mentioned this several times earlier in the broadcast. So?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

hmeister said:


> Factoid: Cody was a stripper before a writer...


Pics or go away...


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

hmeister said:


> Factoid: Cody was a stripper before a writer...


Yeah, that was a kind of disappointing speech. If a former stripper is crashing the Oscars, I want to see a much more revealing outfit and a more entertaining speech.

Unless it's a dude. Then I don't care.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

We needed to be told again


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> We needed to be told again


:up:


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

And into the home stretch! Get ready, Ninny.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm ready!!!


----------



## hmeister (Feb 9, 2008)

Neenahboy said:


> Yes, they mentioned this several times earlier in the broadcast. So?


(beat the poor guy! I didn't know! Ack) My wife told me!


----------



## hmeister (Feb 9, 2008)

Neenahboy said:


> Yes, they mentioned this several times earlier in the broadcast. So?


(beat the poor guy! I didn't know! Ack) My wife just told me!(twice)


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

You don't need a title for every post....


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

That dress would be gorgeous without those sleeves....


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Whoa, Helen Mirren was creepy in that intro.


----------



## hmeister (Feb 9, 2008)

What title?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

hmeister said:


> What title?


:up:


----------



## hmeister (Feb 9, 2008)

So Johnny has his tux on for a change!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats to Daniel Day-Lewis for an epic performance and win.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

'night ninny!!!!!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Now, there's a shocker.


----------



## hmeister (Feb 9, 2008)

Viggo looks good in his beard...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Viggo looks good, period! :up:


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

hmeister said:


> So Johnny has his tux on for a change!


Is it just me, or is Johnny Depp going to get a ton of nominations throughtout his career and finally win for something that really doesn't deserve it? It seems a shame that he doesn't have an award yet.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Night, Sheryl.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

That's all for me - nighters!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Helen is telling Daniel, "Hah hah! The Americans got shut out of the acting awards! Long live the Euro!"


----------



## hmeister (Feb 9, 2008)

nyny523 said:


> That's all for me - nighters!


good night....


----------



## hmeister (Feb 9, 2008)

Johnny got Pirates nomination...


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

G'nite, Ninny!

Tell your boss my mom loved her wrap dresses in the 1970s!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmmmm, they haven't given a shoutout to the independent auditors yet, unless they think the Sid Ganis speech counts.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Give a guy an honorary Oscar, and they expect him to work the show!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

This should be an interesting ten minutes...


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats again to the Coens. Well deserved.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

hmeister said:


> Johnny got Pirates nomination...


And he was nominated for Finding Neverland. I figured he would've had more than the 3 nominations. Probably could've gotten nominations for Ed Wood, What's Eating Gilbert Grape or Donnie Brasco.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Holy crap, what did Denzel do to his hair?! Please let that be for a role.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Why has Denzel Washington turned into Isaac Hayes?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Apparently There Will Be Blood but No Oscar.

No Oscar For Old Men.

Geez, the puns are going to be endless. And bad.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

And congrats again, Coens.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> Apparently There Will Be No Oscar.


Not exactly unexpected. While not exactly a pop culture mainstay, the Coens are more mainstream than Paul Thomas Anderson, even though I personally thought _Blood_ was better.


----------



## hmeister (Feb 9, 2008)

Neenahboy said:


> And congrats again, Coens.


Coens again! Wow...


----------



## hmeister (Feb 9, 2008)

Good night everyone...


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

And that's all she wrote!

Great chatting with you all. Night, peeps.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Niters peeps!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My local affiliate forgot to switch back to HD for the last segment. Idiots.

When the Cohens got up for their director award there was an audio glitch... some folks from the control room or something were speaking. Not sure if it was on the HD feed too. Pretty funny. Just their reaction to the win and a woman asking "What's it about?"


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

shocked that There Will Be Blood didn't get one of the last too...

Biggest surprises for me were Diablo Cody and Tilda Swinton, those were big!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

EVizzle said:


> shocked that There Will Be Blood didn't get one of the last too...
> 
> Biggest surprises for me were Diablo Cody and Tilda Swinton, those were big!


FWIW, most early predictions had Cody taking Original Screenplay.

I'll agree with you on Swinton, though. Wow. I honestly didn't think it was deserved, but that's me.


----------



## hc130radio (Sep 16, 2004)

hmeister said:


> Coens again! Wow...


Not bad for a movie shot partially in Albuquerque, NM. Funny, I recognized a part of the movie shot in the strip club, Fantasy World just off I-25 here in town. Even funnier was that my wife was wondering how I knew that.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Well, I never did catch up. I was reading about 20 minutes behind.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

There Will be Blood is overrated. I also thought the soundtrack was crap.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

Random thoughts


The five nominated songs were pretty weak. I woulda given the nod to "Happy Working Song" if they had giant rats and pigeons dancing on stage with Amy Adams.
Diablo Cody's screenplay wins a BAFTA and now an Oscar. *The emperor has no clothes!* Seriously, the writing is overrated. I get turned off by movies that are just an endless stream of setups for the writer's "clever" monologues that they have been saying around their buddies for years. 
I am a little disturbed that shaky-cam *Borne Ultimatum* won for "Best Film Editing." I think this means there is no end to shaky-cam any time soon. I'm still recovering from my headache from *Cloverfield*.

Seacrest out.


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

whitson77 said:


> There Will be Blood is overrated. I also thought the soundtrack was crap.


I loved it. Slightly more than NCFOM.

The reason Juno surprised me because Michael Clayton and Ratatouille seemed to be better IMO. Loved them all but a little surprised.

Best supporting actress should have gone to Ruby Dee... she was awesome!


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Judging by the lack of interest in a thread on here, I'd say this is going to be a low ratings year for the Oscar. 

I honestly didn't really care this year at all, but there were a couple of interesting moments for me:

"The Golden Compass" won best Visual Effects over "Transformers." - INSANITY (defies logic)

"Falling Slowly" won best song from "Once." - LOVE IT (fantastic song)

Jon Stewart allowing Marketa Irglova to come back and give her acceptance speech after being played off by the orchestra. - CLASSY (such a genuinely nice girl too)

Tilda Swinton strikes me as a very cool lady. The kind I'd like to hang out with.

I have never seen "La Vie En Rose," so when they showed the clip from the movie for Best Actress, I thought "looks interesting...I wonder if that older lady will win." Then they cut to Marion Cotillard in the audience (very much NOT an older lady). I was not surprised to learn that the movie won Best Makeup. A truly "holy sh*t" moment for me. (Oddly enough I missed seeing the Best Makeup Oscar segment so that actually would have ruined that moment for me).

2007 was probably the weakest year ever for me personally in terms of movies. I think I went to maybe 1 or 2 movies total (I used to go every weekend in the 80's and 90's).

I hope this year is better for me.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

well not in the tv show area, but PLENTY of interest!!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=385663


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

atrac said:


> "The Golden Compass" won best Visual Effects over "Transformers." - INSANITY (defies logic)


I ask this seriously: did you see "The Golden Compass" (not many people did)? The visual effects were pretty impressive, perhaps more so than "Transformers". I loved the latter, but I've got no problem with it losing this award to "Compass".


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

serumgard said:


> I ask this seriously: did you see "The Golden Compass" (not many people did)? The visual effects were pretty impressive, perhaps more so than "Transformers". I loved the latter, but I've got no problem with it losing this award to "Compass".


I think integrating CGI into reality (like Transformers did) is much more complicated than incorporating it into fantasy (like Golden Compass).


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I think integrating CGI into reality (like Transformers did) is much more complicated than incorporating it into fantasy (like Golden Compass).


I don't disagree, and there's something to be said for Michael Bay's crew making sure that the robot incarnations of the cars were accurate in terms of what can fit when it's in the car's incarnation (I hope that makes sense). I guess my bigger complaint was the poster's claim that it was insanity and defied logic that Golden Compass won the award over Transformers. Sorry, but it wasn't and it didn't.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> well not in the tv show area, but PLENTY of interest!!
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=385663


Ok, that's too funny. This stayed in happy hour for 10 hours and 18 pages and THEN gets moved to TV talk? You have to see the humor.


----------



## kh92463 (Jan 25, 2008)

He is so freakin HOT and I'm so glad he won!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Was it just me, or did they go crazy with the montages this year? They seemed to be showing clips before and after every award. Yeah it's the 80th Oscars, but geez... 80 isn't normally THAT celebrated is it? Yes, we get it, there were Oscars before this one! Who knew?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Probably a result of the strike, since the montages do not require writers...


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

eddyj said:


> Probably a result of the strike, since the montages do not require writers...


But the strike is over, no?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Joules1111 said:


> But the strike is over, no?


But they did not have a lot of lead time. I suspect this show has been in the works for months, and the strike was just over a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

eddyj said:


> But they did not have a lot of lead time. I suspect this show has been in the works for months, and the strike was just over a couple of weeks ago.


They made a couple of jokes reference montages (like the binocular one and waking from a bad dream) but I'd think most of the other ones were intentional and not a result of the writer's strike. Unless, of course, the jokes were tongue-in-cheek and indicated that they were STILL having to do a lot of montages BECAUSE of the writer's strike.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Maybe it was just me, but I felt there were either just as many or less montages than in previous years (yes, there usually are that many).



eddyj said:


> But they did not have a lot of lead time. I suspect this show has been in the works for months, and the strike was just over a couple of weeks ago.


It's actually only been in the planning stages for 1-2 months tops, and they had two teams of writers instead of the usual one in place as soon as the strike broke. Aside from the binocular montage, I think they were all intentional. Also, keep in mind that more can be expected in a milestone year like this (it was the 80th, after all).


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

laststarfighter said:


> Random thoughts
> 
> 
> I am a little disturbed that shaky-cam *Borne Ultimatum* won for "Best Film Editing." I think this means there is no end to shaky-cam any time soon. I'm still recovering from my headache from *Cloverfield*.


Camera work would be a cinematography thing. Not an editing thing.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> Camera work would be a cinematography thing. Not an editing thing.


Yeah, I know but it doesn't help my head when you combine quick cuts with those shaky-cam close ups.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> Were there only 3 cartoons made this year?


No, but since there were fewer than 16 with Oscar eligibility, only three were nominated in the category. (Had there been five nominees, _Shrek the Third_ almost certainly would have been one, and probably either _The Simpsons Movie_ or _Meet the Robinsons_ as the other.)

Besides, they could have nominated every animated film from 2007 - do you really think the outcome would have been different?

-- Don


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Hmmmm, they haven't given a shoutout to the independent auditors yet, unless they think the Sid Ganis speech counts.


Actually, they stopped doing it a number of years ago (I think that clip with Robin Williams was the last time they were introduced onstage; way back when, they were introduced when the rules were read at the beginning of the show). When they showed celebrities on the red carpet during the opening credits, rather than having an entire half-hour show dedicated to it, they would mention the two or three PriceWaterhouseCoopers (for those of you who don't know, Price, Waterhouse merged with Coopers & Lybrand a few years ago) accountants with the envelopes.

They showed them during one of the pre-shows this year, although it might have been the Richard Roeper-hosted one that aired only in the west while the Barbara Walters special aired in the east.

-- Don


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I'm still wondering what would have happened if No Country For Old Men won best editing.

-smak-


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

atrac said:


> Judging by the lack of interest in a thread on here, I'd say this is going to be a low ratings year for the Oscar.


Not exactly right about the thread, but you were dead on on the ratings.



> The 80th anniversary edition of the Academy Awards, dominated by European stars and films that played poorly at the box office, averaged 32 million viewers, entering the record books on Monday as the least watched Oscar telecast ever....
> 
> Sunday's broadcast, with comedian Jon Stewart making his second appearance as Oscar host, now ranks as the smallest U.S. TV audience for the Oscars since 1974, when actual viewer totals first became available.
> 
> ...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

cwoody222 said:


> My local affiliate forgot to switch back to HD for the last segment. Idiots.
> 
> When the Cohens got up for their director award there was an audio glitch... some folks from the control room or something were speaking. Not sure if it was on the HD feed too. Pretty funny. Just their reaction to the win and a woman asking "What's it about?"


I guess what I heard was a local error.

http://www.buffalonews.com/entertainment/story/284549.html


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Cool ad, Sheryl. I didn't realize it was for American Express.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Mr. Soze said:


> Cool ad, Sheryl. I didn't realize it was for American Express.


Yeah - it WAS pretty cool, right? :up:


----------

